# Using Different Brand Speakers and Subwoofer



## ivnmx (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, hope everyone's doing great!

I want to buy a subwoofer to complete a 2.1 studio system, but I don't know if It'd better to get the same subwoofer series for my JBL 305 stereo pair (which would be the LSR310s). Is it advisable to buy a different brand for the subwoofer? I am feeling attracted to the crossover filter knob and bypass foot-switch features available on the Presonus Temblor T10. 

I'd really appreciate your opinions and experience related to this thread, as well as your impressions on this models of subwoofer. 

Thanks and Happy New Year to all the HTS community,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, it is deffenatly not nessisary to match the speaker brand to the sub. The Presonus Temblor T10 for the money is not that great a performer. However, given your in Mexico I'm not sure what subs you have easy access to? Are you able to get SVS subs from the USA down there? If you can the SVS PB 1000 would be a better choice http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-1000


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Agreed. In my experience, speaker manufacturers tend to make subs as an accessory more than a real component. You will find much better value with an Internet direct company as long as you can get it to Mexico. SVS, PSA, HSU, rhythmic, etc should easily be able to hook you up. Subwoofers don't need to be matched the same way as say a center channel should match your mains for tonal character. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

